# Wang Haijun - Chen Applications



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2013)

Wang Haijun



> Master Wang Hai-Jun is a teacher and practitioner of Chen style Taiji at the highest level. He was the first non-Chen family student to be traditionally trained in Chen Village in Henan in modern times. His teacher, Grandmaster Chen Zhenglei, is one of the "Four Golden Tigers" of Chen style Taiji.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 15, 2013)

There's a lot of conditional statements in there to boost his cred, but he looks good.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2013)

that ain't no tie chee.  Tie chee is all slow motion and soft and stuff.  I don't know what that there stuff wuz.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2013)

I knows, but I thunk it was good just the same....and it ain't tie Chee....its tie Ch-eye 

Actually I did have someone once tell people I did "the Tie Ch-eye"...

Last fall I was supposed to go to a seminar that was being held by Wang Huijun, but my knees stopped me from going


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 16, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually I did have someone once tell people I did "the Tie Ch-eye"...



I'm not even quite sure how to pronounce that.  So weird...


----------



## oaktree (Apr 16, 2013)

Great example of applications from the forms.
  Some of them I never knew were possible application which
I'm sure when I ask will find out painfully first hand.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 16, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> I'm not even quite sure how to pronounce that. So weird...



It was the worst pronunciation of it I ever heard


----------

